# Golden Mix and Lab Mixes Desperate at Harlan in KY!!!!!



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

how about missouri?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That pup looks like a Golden- what a doll


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dana*

Dana:

If you contact Margie, perhaps you could meet the transport.

Contact Margie!!!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i did hopefully she'll answer really fast


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dana and Kimberly.*

Dana and Kimberly:

Thanks for offering help for these dogs and Margie.

I would call and e-mail her.

What kind of help are you offering: transport and rescue help?

Bless you!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you can get that Golden pup to Florida, she has a foster home... a long shot I know, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

same here..............maybe i''ll have to discuss it with family when they get home!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am willing to foster and place the dog in a qualified home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AquaClara Canines..*

AquaClara Canines:

Call and E-Mail Margie-that MIGHT be possible.
Margie
Indy Tails
(317) 636-8245
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberly, Dana & AquaClara..*

Kimberly, Dana and AquaClara:

I just e-mailed Margie again, and asked some Ladies on Lab Forum if they know about way to reach her, since we all have e-mailed and called her.
Thanks so much for offering to help these poor animals!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from Margie..*

I told her all of you have offered help.

Here is her msg.



Sorry, Margie here and working a 12 hour shift as a nurse. Sorry, I have a ton of calls to return; just trying to finish up here and I really appreciate you calling. We will need to change the transport to Weds or Thursday and I need to sit down and see where they are all going - can you please remind me what city/state your rescue is from and the name of your rescue? If I don't call you tonight; I will call you tomorrow; sorry for the delay.

also - I am in Chicago, so if you want to call me later tonight (after 9 pm, I can talk to you then). Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can Anyone in IL take a few pups on Thurs. Night?*

Msg. From Margie:


Margie and another rescuer are going to shelter this Thurs., Aug. 9th:
Also, I had to change the transport to Thursday to accomodate a lot of things. I need to overnight about 9 dogs in the Chicago area; mostly puppies and it would be for a little more than 24 hours. Do you know any reliable people who would be willing to help?


Please e-mail or call Margie if you can help her out and keep some overnight.
Margie
Indy Tails
(317) 636-8245
[email protected]




[email protected]


----------

